# 1.4 tsi jetta mk6 2014 misfire



## juiceman97 (Dec 5, 2018)

what causes my mk6 1.4 tsi jetta 2014 to misfire/rough idle in the morning for 5 to 10 seconds when it is cold starts?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

It all depends . Does it have a CEL on? Could be cold start misfires . Does it do this after warmed up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciuy (Mar 23, 2019)

Check if you get a code for the EVAP system. It handles the fuel vapors. A bad evap can have rough idle and/or hard starts. 

Its located near the gas tank. Also the gas tank cap can do that as well if the seal is KaPuT. 

Gl


----------

